# Battery cables melted



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just went out in my 64 tripower and on the way back I kicked in all 3 carbs and all of a sudden the engine quit. Smoke came from under the hood. I pulled over and the negative battery cable melted completely off the connection at the battery and the insulation had melted. The insulation on the positive cable also melted.
Anybody have any idea what could have caused this? Everything was fine until I put my foot to the floor.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rlamarche1 said:


> Just went out in my 64 tripower and on the way back I kicked in all 3 carbs and all of a sudden the engine quit. Smoke came from under the hood. I pulled over and the negative battery cable melted completely off the connection at the battery and the insulation had melted. The insulation on the positive cable also melted.
> Anybody have any idea what could have caused this? Everything was fine until I put my foot to the floor.


Sounds like your positive cable grounded out. It most likely wore through at some point along the cable. As the engine is opened up under full throttle, the engine will "torque" over. The cable may have worn through due to this, so when you opened it up, the outer insulation finally wore down to the copper wire and grounded out and melted down.

Look for any areas where the cable may have been rubbing. Check near the solenoid/exhaust. Also, make sure you do not have broken engine mount which may be broken and will cause the engine lift up on the broken side way more than it should and this extra movement can cause a battery cable to move/flex more than it should and may have caused the cable to rub through.

I HIGHLY recommend a battery disconnect switch at the positive battery post. VERY INEXPENSIVE to buy at a parts store, easy to install. You could have burned up your car to the ground. You are very lucky it did not. With the battery disconnect, you can shut all power off to the electrical system should it ground out. Hard to do this as your wires are lighting up and you gotta run to your trunk to get 2 wrenches and remove the battery cable. Probably too late at that time.

In addition to the cables, you may have also grounded/shorted out your alternator, voltage regulator, starter, and even the battery. I would check all these before re-connecting the battery and firing it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going to check out everything today. Thanks!


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Found the problem. Just as you said, the cable to the starter melted on the exhaust manifold and caused the meltdown.

Thanks again!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you want to eliminate that problem in the future I recommend changing the routing of the wires and going with this starter.

RobbMc Performance Products - RobbMc Mini-Starters

You can rotate the solenoid down against the oil pan and eliminate heat soak and melted wires.
I had to deal with the same problem, the second time I fixed it for good.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> If you want to eliminate that problem in the future I recommend changing the routing of the wires and going with this starter.
> 
> RobbMc Performance Products - RobbMc Mini-Starters
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of how you routed your positive wire from the battery to the starter ? Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

cij911 said:


> Do you have any pictures of how you routed your positive wire from the battery to the starter ? Thanks


I looked but I can't find a clear pic.
When I ordered a new engine compartment loom from M&H I ordered the HO loom that had the longer red and purple wires.
I also ordered the loom bracket that runs along the intake and bolts to the two bolts that hold the top of the valve cover.
Inline tube has the insulator tube that bolts to the motor mount.
The red and purple wires go across the intake and down against the front of the head and through the tube to the starter.
Cable from the battery I fed behind the PS unit, through the tube to the solenoid.

Here are a couple of pic of the starter, you can see the solenoid rotated and I also added the heat reflective blanket.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper - Thanks ! Your engine looks beautiful! Which exhaust manifold are in the pictures, do you still have them, and what are your thoughts ? (I am considering Doug's headers.)


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, those are factory HO manifolds. 

They make reproductions, not a big fan of headers.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> Thanks, those are factory HO manifolds.
> 
> They make reproductions, not a big fan of headers.


Yes I have had both good and bad experiences with headers.....I am in the process of installing headers on a 56 Bel Air and it is a PITA....Do you recommend any of the reproduction HO manifolds over another (I know Butler sells a few).

Also, any recommendation on exhaust size and kits vs. custom ? (If you are ever in Orange County, PM me...) Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know Ram Air Restorations makes excellent reproductions of the factory headers. Have heard differing opinions about their exhaust pipes. Most folks use Pypes. Here are some links:

RM-1 Ram Air factory headers

Exhaust Systems (Scroll down to bottom of page for yours)

Hope this helps!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

1968gto421 said:


> i know ram air restorations makes excellent reproductions of the factory headers. Have heard differing opinions about their exhaust pipes. Most folks use pypes. Here are some links:
> 
> rm-1 ram air factory headers
> 
> ...


thank you !!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

cij911 said:


> Yes I have had both good and bad experiences with headers.....I am in the process of installing headers on a 56 Bel Air and it is a PITA....Do you recommend any of the reproduction HO manifolds over another (I know Butler sells a few).
> 
> Also, any recommendation on exhaust size and kits vs. custom ? (If you are ever in Orange County, PM me...) Thanks


If you go with the Ram Air repops I have a new Pypes exhaust system and hardware that will bolt right up.
Previous owner had installed it but I went with a Gardner reproduction system when I had the engine rebuilt.
Price is the cost of gas for you to come get it.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> If you go with the Ram Air repops I have a new Pypes exhaust system and hardware that will bolt right up.
> Previous owner had installed it but I went with a Gardner reproduction system when I had the engine rebuilt.
> Price is the cost of gas for you to come get it.


OMG - sold! But I will insist on giving you something!

PM me when you would want me to drive up and address. THANKS A TON!!!

chris


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

PM Sent.


----------

